

Adding a phone # to my G Account for “recovery” = people hacking my phone? - louisbird

Google says I should make my account more secure by adding a phone number for password recovery.<p>However, I don&#x27;t believe my phone is secure. I&#x27;ve read too many stories (@N on Twitter, etc.) about phone companies getting social engineered.<p>So I removed the recovery phone number (and e-mail address) from my Google Account.<p>I&#x27;m not going to forget my password, and if I drop my 2fa device in a lake, I still have the backup codes.<p>So I&#x27;m not worried about me goofing up and losing access to my account.<p>But I am VERY worried about a hacker resetting the password to my account.<p>Is Google&#x27;s account recovery procedure LESS secure if I don&#x27;t have a phone added to the account? Is Google willing to grant a password reset request with LESS info if I don&#x27;t add the phone?<p>What I really want is a way to lockdown my account that says &quot;No password resets, ever, no matter what.&quot;
======
franciscogarcia
Having no password resets could be counterproductive. Just put random
gibberish in the security questions, hashes or whatever.

------
ramlalkumawat
1234567890ramlalkumawat

------
ramlalkumawat
Ramlalkumawat

